# Stupidest snowboard stereotype?



## Nomar B R S (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, i was bored today, couldnt get to the slopes, and found a thread that commented on snowboard stereotypes. So... i was wondering, whats the dumbest thing a skiier has ever said to you or one of your friends? Primarily stereotypical things.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

that snowboarders ruin the slopes more then skiers:dunno: its more reverse but i'll just let him bullshit around.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

I've had a skier tell me that because he wasn't on a board that he prob thought that I thought he was gay.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

ow the one i hear all the times too is that snowboarding is easier too learn then skiing... i used to ski like 6 years, and i ride now for 4 years, but snowboarding was waaaaaay harder too learn then skiing in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah I have heard that too. 
The only time I will learn "skiing" is if I end up getting a splitboard for backcountry. Other than that, screw it. I'm all about two feet on one board. No ACL worries :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

last week one guy was BS with his buds on how boarders slow the lifts down because its harder for us to maneuver??? then he fell and stopped the lift i LOL'd


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

snowboarders ruin the snow. i can kinda understand that with beginners plowing down steeper slopes but most of teh time a little bit of ice is better than moguls with ice in teh wells.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

crazyface said:


> snowboarders ruin the snow. i can kinda understand that with beginners plowing down steeper slopes but most of teh time a little bit of ice is better than moguls with ice in teh wells.


Mmm, that *can* happen, but i think its more rare than a lot of people make it out to be? A beginner on a steep slope will probably be keep their speed down, which somewhat limits how much snow they will displace on their way down if they plow it


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

flowrida said:


> ow the one i hear all the times too is that snowboarding is easier too learn then skiing... i used to ski like 6 years, and i ride now for 4 years, but snowboarding was waaaaaay harder too learn then skiing in my opinion.


I think that's true.


----------



## Nomar B R S (Feb 10, 2010)

flowrida said:


> ow the one i hear all the times too is that snowboarding is easier too learn then skiing... i used to ski like 6 years, and i ride now for 4 years, but snowboarding was waaaaaay harder too learn then skiing in my opinion.



I hear this a lot, but what my friend said is that skiing is easy to get started with (Start carving) but hard to get really good at, while snowboarding is the exact opposite. Snobwoarding is hard to learn, but once you get the carving down, it all goes by like that *Snaps*.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nomar B R S said:


> I hear this a lot, but what my friend said is that skiing is easy to get started with (Start carving) but hard to get really good at, while snowboarding is the exact opposite. Snobwoarding is hard to learn, but once you get the carving down, it all goes by like that *Snaps*.


This is truth. Skiing is far more versatile. So much to learn and get good at with skiing.

Snowboarding is hard to pick up, easier to progress. This is of course outside of the park.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

i had a woman skier tell me that all snowboarders should have to take lessons for an entire season because we are out of control. i agree that some snowboarders need etiquette lessons, but that goes for some skiers too.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

Well this steroetype came from a female cop up in VT. A friend of mine got pulled over in his VW GTI and she was like "You know what they say about VW driving snowboarder?", he replied, "Speeders?", she said "No" with a serious look on her face then said "Drug Dealers", proceeded to search the entire car and found nothing, ended up letting them go with a warning.

Pretty rediculous


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

hahaha i was a vw driving snowboarder until i just got my new car. hilarious.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! I drive a GTI. I guess I better watch out for that moron if I'm ever passing through VA.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Leo said:


> This is truth. Skiing is far more versatile. So much to learn and get good at with skiing.
> 
> Snowboarding is hard to pick up, easier to progress. This is of course outside of the park.


Strongly disagree with the latter statement. Both sports are a life long education. Anyone who says that snowboarding is easier to get good at needs to reevaluate how they define "good". That's a myth perpetuated by old time skiers who don't understand the subtleties of the sport.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

cifex said:


> Strongly disagree with the latter statement. Both sports are a life long education. Anyone who says that snowboarding is easier to get good at needs to reevaluate how they define "good". That's a myth perpetuated by old time skiers who don't understand the subtleties of the sport.


Of course there are little nuances of snowboarding. I'm just talking on a regular resort. Park and backcountry changes the game. I've seen snowboarders who have only been riding for two years killing the slopes.

Skiing is harder to master because there are so many ways for you to use all those edges and poles. With snowboarding, you have no poles and two edges to work with. Snowboarding is more focused on practicing and progressing. Same goes for skiing, but there is just so much to learn with skiing techniques because of the things I mentioned above. That is why I say it is more versatile and harder to master. Technique for technique, skiing outnumbers snowboarding.

As for getting your car searched for a traffic violation, you have the right refuse. Cops can't search your car for a traffic violation if they don't have anything solid leading them to believe you are in possession of illegal items i.e. drugs, guns, etc...

Cops don't have to ask you permission because the single act of you not refusing the search is basically you saying yes they can.

I've refused a search when I was living in Vegas before. Cop tried to search my car for running a stop sign. I asked what reason does he have to search it and simply said no when he didn't come up with a valid answer. They need what you call "reasonable suspicion". Saying snowboarders that drive VWs are drug dealers is not very reasonable.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^^

Thank you Leo. You've just taught me something handy.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Leo said:


> Of course there are little nuances of snowboarding. I'm just talking on a regular resort. Park and backcountry changes the game. I've seen snowboarders who have only been riding for two years killing the slopes.
> 
> Skiing is harder to master because there are so many ways for you to use all those edges and poles. With snowboarding, you have no poles and two edges to work with. Snowboarding is more focused on practicing and progressing. Same goes for skiing, but there is just so much to learn with skiing techniques because of the things I mentioned above. That is why I say it is more versatile and harder to master. Technique for technique, skiing outnumbers snowboarding.


There are also skiers who've been riding for two years killing the slopes, but probably not a serious mountain unless they are riding 100+ days a year. I'm not trying to pick on you here, just think you need to open your eyes. There are many many many things to learn as far as technique for advanced riding. I'm guessing you've haven't gotten out west? Is it likely someone riding for two years can master a resort in Michigan / Wisconsin / Ohio? Yes, absolutely. Those are baby hills. Is it likely a rider could master Snowbird / Whistler / Jackson hole in 2 years? No.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

cifex said:


> There are also skiers who've been riding for two years killing the slopes, but probably not a serious mountain unless they are riding 100+ days a year. I'm not trying to pick on you here, just think you need to open your eyes. There are many many many things to learn as far as technique for advanced riding. I'm guessing you've haven't gotten out west? Is it likely someone riding for two years can master a resort in Michigan / Wisconsin / Ohio? Yes, absolutely. Those are baby hills. Is it likely a rider could master Snowbird / Whistler / Jackson hole in 2 years? No.


If you're talking off-trail, ungroomed runs, then no. Like I said, depends on the situation. For groomers and basic resort stuff, doesn't take long for a snowboarder to get good. I'm not saying snowboarding is easy by any means. I am just saying skiing has much more techniques to be learned. There are so many ways you can tackle the same run on skis. More compared to snowboarding tackling the same run.

Both are very hard sports no doubt. I guess it is pointless to sit here and try to argue about one being harder than the other. I didn't mean to make it sound like snowboarding is easy. I just meant the number of techniques.

Edit: And yes, I haven't been outside of Michigan yet. Something always comes up. It's a luxury I just don't have at the moment. I'm going to Aspen (staying in a condo there, but most likely riding other mountains there too) for sure this December though. I can't wait. I'm jonesing for harder terrain. We have steep places up North, but the runs just aren't long enough. Good thing is that it forced me to work on other things to keep myself occupied like ground tricks.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

just because skiers have 2 edges means nothing, on skis you could do a skidded turn same on a snowboard, on skis you could lay down a pencil line carve, again same as a board, because we have both feet attached to the same "board" we can actually manipulate our edge more than a skier could theirs. the nuances of snowboarding groomed runs are not any less than that of skiing


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The_Guchi said:


> just because skiers have 2 edges means nothing, on skis you could do a skidded turn same on a snowboard, on skis you could lay down a pencil line carve, again same as a board, because we have both feet attached to the same "board" we can actually manipulate our edge more than a skier could theirs. the nuances of snowboarding groomed runs are not any less than that of skiing


Now this is wrong without a doubt. Skiers have far more edge control than snowboarders. The only way for a snowboarder to come close is to rock an alpine stance like Terje. Skiers having more edges makes a world of difference. It is one of the reasons why skiers are faster than snowboarders.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

all i know is that skiers rarely pass me.... but then again there big into using the entire hill to carve....


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

alloutEVO said:


> all i know is that skiers rarely pass me.... but then again there big into using the entire hill to carve....


Both skiing and snowboarding have what we call "noobs". Ski noobs make wide ass turns and snowboard noobs plow all the good snow down the mountain. :thumbsdown:

If you want to see a fast skier, go race some NASTAR racers. Make sure you wear those tight onesies too :laugh:


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> I asked what reason does he have to search it and simply said no when he didn't come up with a valid answer. They need what you call "reasonable suspicion". Saying snowboarders that drive VWs are drug dealers is not very reasonable.


Same goes for exiting the vehicle. If they ask you to exit, first of all, that _never_ ends well, and second, they need probable cause. Don't just hop your ass out without asking why. So I've heard....


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

How to Flex Your Rights During Police Encounters
Know Your Rights: Dealing with Cops Reflexivity

I skimmed through some of the above stuff and it's all true.

I grew up in Vegas and wasn't your ideal citizen during my younger years. I quickly got accustomed to Vegas' police less-than-ideal tactics.

I've stretched my rights pretty far with my share of cops. Once, my friend and I were being "detained" for a reason that is too long to explain. Fast forward to the point, the cop didn't believe what I was saying (we were innocent). I told him that I am leaving whether or not he believes me. He got mad and told me to sit in the cop car or else he would arrest me. I said "if you had any type of evidence or reasonable doubt, you would already have cuffed me. Seeing as how I'm not cuffed and you don't have any evidence, I am leaving now." I walked away. All the cop could do was look mad.

Really, being scared in front of cops will get you in trouble. Know your rights. A cop searching you or your car for a traffic stop is bullshit. Call them out on it. Trust me, they'll write you a ticket and let you go. Unless of course they really did see that joint in your center console


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

The one down side to being a stoner. Cops find out that you blaze, and they use that as probable cause too search. 

As for a stereotype, so many people say that all boarders do drugs n shit like that.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

dellrides88 said:


> No ACL worries :thumbsup:


But HELLOOOOO snowboarder's ankle loll


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Leo said:


> Now this is wrong without a doubt. Skiers have far more edge control than snowboarders. The only way for a snowboarder to come close is to rock an alpine stance like Terje. Skiers having more edges makes a world of difference. It is one of the reasons why skiers are faster than snowboarders.


you are really trying to compare apples and oranges. the fact is that skiing is easier to get started. thats it! 

everything else you mention about mastering more variation of techniques are all relative to the individuals. you can choose when to stop learning. you say that skiing has more technique to master. but that only limits to what you know about. there are no limit to techniques in any sports!!!

your idea is like saying (infinity + 1) > (infinity)


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

The_Guchi said:


> just because skiers have 2 edges means nothing, on skis you could do a skidded turn same on a snowboard, on skis you could lay down a pencil line carve, again same as a board, because we have both feet attached to the same "board" we can actually manipulate our edge more than a skier could theirs. the nuances of snowboarding groomed runs are not any less than that of skiing





Leo said:


> Now this is wrong without a doubt. Skiers have far more edge control than snowboarders. The only way for a snowboarder to come close is to rock an alpine stance like Terje. Skiers having more edges makes a world of difference. It is one of the reasons why skiers are faster than snowboarders.


_*actually your wrong*_. i never said anything about "edge control" i said there are just as many different techniques for snowboarding as there are for skiing and just because there is only one edge to deal with does not make it "easier to get good at".


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

yusoweird said:


> you are really trying to compare apples and oranges. the fact is that skiing is easier to get started. thats it!
> 
> everything else you mention about mastering more variation of techniques are all relative to the individuals. you can choose when to stop learning. you say that skiing has more technique to master. but that only limits to what you know about. there are no limit to techniques in any sports!!!
> 
> your idea is like saying (infinity + 1) > (infinity)


+1:cheeky4:


----------



## weetsie (Nov 29, 2009)

skiing is quicker to learn, couldn't say which is quicker to actually become good at but skiing is definitely quicker to learn.

to start off skiers have twice as many edges and within 10 minutes of putting skis on for the first time people can learn how to snowplow and within an hour of snowplowing you can link your turns and be using all 4 edges.


snowboarders usually spend hours standing up, sitting down, standing up, sitting down as they struggle to get their balance on only one edge then once they get that the progression to linking heel to toe turns takes at least a few days and when they do get it its very sketchy, at this point skiers are bombing down the mountain.

im basing this on the fact that i learnt to ski confidently in a day and i also saw other complete beginners pick it up just as fast while i was on the baby sloap trying to get my balance on a board for at least a week.

regardless, what does it actually matter what is eaiser? snowboarding is clearly more fun :laugh:


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

weetsie said:


> regardless, what does it actually matter what is eaiser? snowboarding is clearly more fun :laugh:


Bahahah fckin right!! I've used my brand new skis twice then bought a snowboard the season after haha!! 

Nothing pops like a snowboard!!


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

i skied for 20 years before taking up snowboarding. I've ridden and become pretty good at just about everything except extreme back country and heli.

There are only really a couple universal truths in the differences between snowboarding and skiing. Skiing is more intuitive. You travel the direction your body is made to travel, you lean into turns in a familiar fashion. Snowboarding has more comfortable boots and less equipment to haul to the base area.

I feel like the two disciplines have different strengths and weaknesses and that creates different plateaus of performance. Skis seem more nimble and moguls and trees seem to come easier. On a snowboard they are more challenging. It's not impossible to do them on a snowboard. It's just different. It's something that a snowboarder probably has to spend more time working at and refining technique. Likewise there are aspects of skiing that a skier would spend more time at refining their technique. I think just carving is one. that seems to come slower on skis. Then again i had a good idea what i was trying to make the board do when i started carving on a snowboard. 

both are similar in terms of overcoming phsycological hurdles in tackling steep and extreme terrain. fight your urge to get in the back seat. pressure the front, etc. 

A truly scientific experiment would require 2 people with the exact same physique, experiences in life, fears and drives, and talents to take up skiing and snowboarding in the same conditions.

all of that is pretty subjective though. people have different aptitudes. someone might never get moguls on skis for whatever reason, but blast through them on a snowboard. And not everyone has the same goals. Some people are happy to just ski stem christie turns forever. some people grind the edges off their board and are only interested in skidding to the park. some people point both feet forward on their board and carve the shit out of everything.

Oh yeah. I'm ashamed to say when i skied i thought snowboarders were only on the hill to sit at the lift unload and behind pitches and bumps where i couldn't see them until it was too late. 

I actually think sitting down is kind of nice now. i try to do it where people uphill can see me though


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

This will be an interesting first post (different than your average "what size board should I get?" haha) but...


Before picking up boarding a couple years back in Winter Park, I was a skier since the age of 4 (so that makes about ~15 years of skiing). My family all skis as well. So as a boarding convert, I would so there is absolutely no merit in snowboards making the slopes more icy as compared to skiers. Most intermediate level skiers stop the exact same way snowboarders do, by turning sideways and sliding. If anything I would venture to say that skiers would have greater effect on the slopes than snowboarders merely for their weight distribution spread out over a smaller area and compacting the snow more. Much of the ice on slopes is more likely due to weather than anything else. My family would disagree haha.

I also have heard from my family my whole life about snowboarders having less control. I'd say the same thing about most new skiers, however. This just reflects the individual, not the sport. I can't stand newbie skiers taking up the entire blue slope weaving back and forth. While that shows they are "in control" it also shows they aren't skilled enough to handle that slope. I'm a firm believer in mastering easier skill sets before moving onto more skillful areas. However, you also see boarders sitting down in the middle of slopes everywhere. Falling is one thing, but common sense says you are a hazard for other boarders/skiers if you are blocking the slopes.

I taught my girlfriend to ski last season, and I can say she definitely didn't pick it up quickly. It took all day for her to figure out turning and stopping. I did the same thing when I took boarding lessons, all day turning and stopping. I would say both are equally difficult to pick up. I'm taking a leap and saying that snowboard is easier to progress in though. I wouldn't go as far as to say one is easier to master than the other, however.

I think the biggest problem with newer skiers/snowboarders is that they don't enroll in lessons before they hit the slopes. Learn the rules and etiquette, as well as the techniques needed to get better before you take your first trip down the mountain. And remember that the people in front of you have the right of way, no matter how terrible they are.

On an interesting side note, when I enrolled in beginner lessons in Winter Park we had to wait for the ski lessons to hit the chair lifts first before our instructor allowed us to. Apparently, it was tradition or good etiquette for the skiers to go first. Anyways, sorry for the novel.


----------



## Nomar B R S (Feb 10, 2010)

Everything Shadowrat said is in my mind true. I wasn't saying what i believe, it's what my friend told me. I have never tried skiing, but all my friends who do ski say they picked it up very quickly and are now carving very well. Most of them said it took about a year or so, or 10 trips to the mountain, to really get carving down, while it took me until the end of my second year, on a tip to Gore Mountain in NY that i finally got to linking my turns. 

It may be equally hard to progress the sport once you get to a certain point, but it is obvious that everyone who i talked to that has either skied, boarded, or both say it was easier to start skiing than it was to start snowboarding.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting discussion. Here's my initial experience of the two. I can't really compare them in terms of progression and mastery because I'm a nub at both.

I picked up skiing really quickly as a kid. I was doing stem christie turns shortly after the lesson in the morning, and by the end of the day was making a few parallel turns and bombing blues. But that's what kids do. They're automatically good at stuff because they haven't learned how to be uncoordinated, awkward, afraid, and slow to learn. That takes years of practice. That said, I picked up boarding fairly quickly as an adult, but not nearly as fast as skiing. I linked a few turns on my first day, but mostly I just learned how to get back up after falling down. I've never taken a boarding lesson, though. I'd like to, but I only have so much cash.



> Skiing is more intuitive. You travel the direction your body is made to travel, you lean into turns in a familiar fashion.


All true, but let's not forget independent foot movement. With 2 skis, you can move your feet around to find your balance, just like walking. With both feet on one board, you can't. After you clear that (big) hurdle as a snowboarder, things get much, much easier.


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

stillz said:


> With 2 skis, you can move your feet around to find your balance, just like walking. With both feet on one board, you can't. After you clear that (big) hurdle as a snowboarder, things get much, much easier.


i agree totally. 

that first day of falling was that way because you have to learn how to balance without taking a step or adjusting your stance. In addition to that, you catch edges all the time and can't put a foot out to catch yourself. it's maddening.


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

Went boarding yesterday, yes I'm still learning. Had a kid on skis(that shouldn't have been on that trail) wreck in front of me, after he came out of a side trail onto a main trail. Had to dig in the heelside hard(was already on it to begin with so it helped) to avoid him. Ended up wrecking myself, but got up, unbuckled, and went up to make sure that the kid was ok.
Only one problem though. The kids parents tried telling me that snowboards don't belong on trails. The destroy the trails and don't show any respect to other people(even when I went out of my way to make sure he was ok). Here I was, going out of my way to make sure that the kid was OK, and they start trying to tell me that snowboards don't belong on a mountain and all snowboarders are disrespectful(I didn't bad mouth them or their kid, even though I really wanted to). When all was said and done, the kid was OK(took right off, out of control, after he got back up, my butt was sore, and I kept going.
Sorry about the rant, but it's been bothering me and I had to get it out. I also can't believe that people have those attitudes, or that they are still there when you consider that about half of the people out there are on snowboards now. I used to ski and never had a problem with snowboarders. I was even jealous of them at times.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Straick said:


> Sorry about the rant, but it's been bothering me and I had to get it out. I also can't believe that people have those attitudes, or that they are still there when you consider that about half of the people out there are on snowboards now. I used to ski and never had a problem with snowboarders.* I was even jealous of them at times.*


I think that's what it all boils down to... :laugh:

Most people are pretty cool, but you end up with people who don't really understand it, or just want an excuse to be pricks or dicks. Elitism still comes with some skiers unfortunately. :dunno:


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

Come to think of it, I think you're right. They were either A)jealous over the fact that I have the courage to do it or B)someone in the past was a jerk to them.
Earlier in the day, I was on the chair with an older guy on skis, and he told me that he's wanted to try snowboarding, but never had the courage to try it. Told him that I really just started and the only way to do it is to try it out, and take some lessons. Guess some people are, exactly like you said, looking for a reason to be elitists dicks, and others want to try, but are nervous about it.
After some more thinking about it, I'm wondering how they would have reacted had I been on skis instead of a board. I did learn an extremely good lesson from it though. Stay well away from where trails come in at the sides. I know when I'm coming in from a side trail, I'll come to almost a complete stop to check uphill before going out(was taught from the beginning that when coming from a side trail that the ones on the main trail have the right of way).
It'd be nice to think that one day all of the stereotypes and bad attitudes would be gone, but unfortunately there are people that want to feel "above" others no matter what.


----------



## Nomar B R S (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, speaking of skiers saying snowboarders always ruin trails and cut people off, I'd like to mention something. I just got back from our annual ski trip to VT. Went to Stratton and Mt. Snow. Stratton was fun, beautiful weather, and we had some fun running around in the woods, but at Mt. Snow, i was cut off by at least 12 skiers, and fell about 5 out of those 12 times trying to avoid them. 11 of them were jerks and just skied away or didn't notice (How can you not noticed a loud scrape and a big cloud of snow?) but one was different.

I was behind my friends and trying to catch up, so i just bombed some of the flats near one of the chair lifts. A skier came out of nowhere, maybe from the woods, and went directly in front of me causing me to run over his skis. However, this guy actually came up to me, said he was sorry and checked if i was O.K. Turns out not all skiers hate snowboarders. Just a lot of them.

Btw: If you go up to the peak and go down Mike's way and see a jump up to a buried chairlift, we did that  fun to tap.


----------



## name548 (Jun 19, 2013)

Leo said:


> Both skiing and snowboarding have what we call "noobs". Ski noobs make wide ass turns and snowboard noobs plow all the good snow down the mountain. :thumbsdown:
> 
> If you want to see a fast skier, go race some NASTAR racers. Make sure you wear those tight onesies too :laugh:


Why people all stop and realize how pathetic they sound when they use made up "words" that 8 year olds make playing video games. "noob" isn't a word people...*sigh*


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

name548 said:


> Why people all stop and realize how pathetic they sound when they use made up "words" that 8 year olds make playing video games. "noob" isn't a word people...*sigh*


This? THIS is your first post? Seriously, what the fuck is happening here?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> This? THIS is your first post? Seriously, what the fuck is happening here?


Now... either you're aiming for a moderator job or you're a teacher? :laugh:


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

neni said:


> Now... either you're aiming for a moderator job or you're a teacher? :laugh:


I think it's more the fact that it has been increasingly common for folks to bring alive a dead thread for their first post. It's actually kind of baffling.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

areveruz said:


> I think it's more the fact that it has been increasingly common for folks to bring alive a dead thread for their first post. It's actually kind of baffling.


Well, at least they READ some threads or used the search function


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

areveruz said:


> I think it's more the fact that it has been increasingly common for folks to bring alive a dead thread for their first post. It's actually kind of baffling.


If you're new to the forum, you're probably going through the forum categories top to bottom instead of the "New Posts" button. You might not notice the "last post" date before responding to somethign that sounds interesting.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Now... either you're aiming for a moderator job or you're a teacher? :laugh:


I'll take a pass on that...



areveruz said:


> I think it's more the fact that it has been increasingly common for folks to bring alive a dead thread for their first post. It's actually kind of baffling.


This right here. 



Donutz said:


> If you're new to the forum, you're probably going through the forum categories top to bottom instead of the "New Posts" button. You might not notice the "last post" date before responding to somethign that sounds interesting.


Then you'd think they'd start with the "welcome new members" post. I don't know, it's just weird to me I guess. :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Revenge of the thread digging noob.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Revenge of the thread digging noob.


I see what ya did there...!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I see what I did too!


----------

